# Wal-Mart camo duct tape



## DYI hunting (Oct 5, 2005)

I was wanting to camo up my Moultie camera since it is black and kinda stands out in the woods.  I'm not worried about the deer, just people.

I am debating on using the camo duct tape from Wal-Mart on it or possibly painting it.  Does the camo duct tape degrade from sunlight like some regular duct tape does?  What about removing it, I guess it will leave a sticky mess on the camera?


----------



## SCPO (Oct 5, 2005)

i taped off all openings on my moultrie and sprayed it with some primer rust color and it has been on several years now.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 5, 2005)

I really didn't want to paint it because the smell.  I worry about putting anything out in the woods I have painted unless it sits outside about a week to air out.  And I want this camera up as much as possible, I am getting too many pictures out of it (about 80 per week).

The duct tape concerns me because I havn't had much luck with duct tape outside in the elements.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

If you want it to last then I would not use Duct tape because it will not last its just like the regular just a different color.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 5, 2005)

There is camo duct tape!  COOL!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> There is camo duct tape!  COOL!


Where have you been?We even got it in Jasper.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 5, 2005)

Take a look at this camo job:
http://www.tndeer.com/ubb/NonCGI/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=001328


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 5, 2005)

I used the camo duct tape and it  does not hold up. I would use the camo cloth tape first. Wally world sells it also.


----------



## Gun Docc (Oct 5, 2005)

Check it out  

Trail Camera 3-D Camo


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey GunDocc, that is cool.  I think I will give it a try, although I probably won't use as much caulk.

I had hoped the camo tape would be more weather resistant.  Guess I will be painting and after GunDocc's post, I guess I will be doing a little caulking too.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2005)

camo duct tape....its what holds my 4-wheeler together..


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2005)

I put it on my ugly orange suzuki 4 wheeler 3 years ago and its still holding up, and Ive put it to the test!!! , Its better quality than the silver stuff.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 6, 2005)

I went ahead and used it on the rails of my buddy stand to cover pipe insulation used for a pad.  I hope it lasts for at least the season.

As for the camera, I am going with Gun Doc's link.  The 3-D look sounds great.


----------



## Holton (Oct 7, 2005)

And then there's Rickys truck...........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=22095&highlight=eighty+dollars


----------



## Killdee (Oct 7, 2005)

Heres a cloth camo tape job that has lasted 3 years,I just pulled it and 3-d'ed it and few weeks ago.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 7, 2005)

Heres a 3-d'ed 1 done with liquid nails and a mold I made of silicon from an oak tree.
KD


----------



## Stealthman (Oct 7, 2005)

*Camo*

Nice job!


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 7, 2005)

Sweet camo job Killdee.  I hope to try this on mine this weekend.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 7, 2005)

I wouldn't be able to find my camera if I done that to it!  Nice work, Gents!


----------

